# How do you hitch your trailer when alone?



## mjwencl

I've seen the mirrors, rods, rear hatch glass, and paper plates methods. What works for you when you encounter hitching up when you are the only one around?

Or do you just get out a hundred times until your perfect?

Cheers!

Michael


----------



## jgerni

I almost always have hitch the trailer alone. The wife is taking care of the 1 and 3yr old.

I don't have any helper items. You get use to it after doing it a lot. It usually takes me several times hopping out of the TV to get it right.


----------



## CamperDC

I use the "hop in and out" method as well. I have been working with my 10 year old son this year and he is starting to get it figured out so that I only hop out 3 instead of 10.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

No gizmos here either, after a few years it gets easier. When I am lined up and need to go back further say 12" or so, I leave the truck door open and look at the ground, find a reference point (weed or stone) and move about that distance, it has worked for me.
Usually only about two hop outs and I am good to go.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## aplvlykat

Same here in and out but I do put a long straight piece of wood in the hitch on the TV to help me get lined up straight. Kirk


----------



## Golden Mom

I had to LAUGH OUT LOUD







while reading this. Because at the same time, my DH was home hooking up for the first time without me. We had to take it to the dealer to have a Dual Cam put on and some other minor repairs. I called him and "he said" it only took 4 tries. I'm not so sure I'm believing that one









Have a great day! sunny


----------



## Kenstand

I use Kevin's method. Line it up and get close then use a ground marker to finish. Usually 4 or 5 trips out of the truck to check things and I am good.

Of course this improves to 3 or 4 times out of the truck when my wife is actually helping me. Last time she manuevered herself into my blind spot, I thought she had gone into the house. I get out of the truck to check my alignment and find her in the side yard, off the driveway. She is standing silently and giving me little, barely noticable, thumb pointer directions. I really love her but I think the two of us may need to work on our trailer backing communications skills.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Ahh yes, the spousal directions.







I was having my bride help me back into the site, I had no idea where she was, I get out and she is standing directly behind the camper, I told her I can't see you. I informed her that if you can't see my mirrors then I can't see you, as soon as she realized this, things went real smooth.

The next trip out I will let her sit in the driver seat and realize how much you actually can't see. I just think some training and understanding For the both of us on the situation will prevent future problems.

Kevin


----------



## Golden Mom

hurricaneplumber said:


> I just think some training and understanding of the situation will prevent future problems.


Training and understanding from whom? Wife or husband?

Be careful, this one could get you in trouble


----------



## CamperDC

This topic always gets me laughing.







As hard as we try my wife and I always seem to find something in the backing up/hitching process to disagree on but for the most part she has it down. It was funny when we first started her signal to stop was my signal to go. And she also had some initial trouble with understanding that if she is not visable all of her signals are worthless. I am thinking that after the next few trips my son will have it down and I will have two helpers.


----------



## borntorv

Kevin,

You're killin' me with the description of your wife "behind" the camper LOL. I don't know how many times I've used the line "if you can't see me, I can't see you!"

Guess I could try better hand signals but the hitch-finder gizmo that Y-guy convinced me to buy came in over the weekend so I'll try that instead.

Hang in there!

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy

Gizmo or not, the Hitchfinder works fine for me now. I hate the in and out, heck I think I was wearing my seat out. Takes me 30 seconds to set it up and I'm right on the first time. Been towing trailers for years, have a good idea where I'm at but the bed height on the Avalanche makes it very difficult to position myself. With the Hitch Finder now I no longer have a reason, or excuse, to back over my wife or to wait till somebody is around to help me out.

No offense to women er I mean co-pilots, but why is it so difficult to say "six inches" rather than "a bit more", or "turn to your left" vs. "to far". Ah oh well its making memories, though sometimes not always the best ones (grin).


----------



## NWcamper2

We use 2-way radios









And start telling him at 3 feet.... on down to 1/2" works like a charm









But my dad only had 3 girls so he taught us everything from changing the tires and oil in our cars to brake jobs, etc.

Along with launching the boat(s), riding dirt bikes (working on them when necessary) and hooking up the TT's ...just grew up that way









...and very thankful that I did


----------



## Firefighter2104

Practice..................Practice...................Practice

The hop in and works for me.


----------



## camping479

Brooke, one of the twins usually helps me get the ball lined up, mostly on the first shot too. Since the driveway is slightly sloped, she also lowers the hitch onto the ball and is aware enough to know if it's on or not.

As far as backing up, my lovely wife jumps out and goes to her designated spot at the rear drivers corner of the trailer where I can see her. She only speaks up if I'm about to hit something. No signals and therefore no arguments







She usually stands back there with her arms crossed.







When I get out to check location, we both assess the positioning, adjust acccordingly and we set up, no frustration or arguments.









I do like to get out before backing into a spot to scope it out. I've gotten pretty good at putting it where we want it in one shot.

My wife has gotten to like driving the combo and we switch off every couple of hours. Or on weekend trips, I drive out and she drives back.

We were in NC in April and had to move the trailer across the way to another spot because we decided to stay another day. She backed up the truck so I could hook up and wouldn't get out. She decided she was going to move it and back it into the new spot.

Since watching people back up their rigs is a spectator sport in most campgrounds, several people were starting to take an interest in what we were up to. I suggested the community pool parking lot at home might be a better place for this and maybe I should do it this time. She finally agreed and proceeded to her designated spot (arms crossed







) and we got set up again and on with our day.

When she does learn to back up, she'll probably be better at it than I am







.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon

I like the in & out method.

We are talking hitches here, right?!









You can tell people who do it that way...they have dented license plates!









Most times, I have someone to guide me back. I use my wife (as little as possible) as a guide for backing up, as well as reading maps/navigation. I'd rather hear fingernails raking across a chalkboard!


----------



## Y-Guy

NDJollyMon said:


> I'd rather hear fingernails raking across a chalkboard!


LMAO!!!! Man you know you're going to pay for that one day!


----------



## fixjet

My 9 year old is an ace at hand signals.


----------



## mjwencl

I hooked up last night for the first time with the new trucks receiver and got the job done with only three in and outs. First was at 4 feet, second at 1 foot, and lastly right on the spot! Wasn't going to take any chances with a damaged license plate or worse!

I was satified with my performance once I completed the job, so then, I just sat back, relaxed, and pulled my rig for about 36 miles to the RV dealer for warranty work. Did I mention I have to pull my rig at 50 mph for the first 500 miles. Truck tow vehicle break-in is a real pain. Hopefully worth the time spent in the long run.

CHeerS!









Michael


----------



## hurricaneplumber

mjwencl,

As my brother would say..... Can't hide the $$$$.

Sounds like you have a real nice rig.

Jolly,
You are toast, glad I won't be riding in your vehicle. I won't share my spouse's map reading ability, or I will be in deep doodoo like you.


----------



## Golden Mom

OKAY GENTLEMEN!









I am the WIFE! I'm the one who backs the TV to the TT. My HUSBAND is the one giving the signals. However, last trip, I couldn't see him. So I pulled forward, and that little yellow block became toothpicks! Wasn't my fault.







We have radios that we are seriously considering using.

I am ALSO the one who reads the map and plans the trip. So in other words, I'm always telling him where to go.









Us WIVES are pretty useful when *WE WANT TO BE. *

Have a great day GENTLEMEN


----------



## Y-Guy

See I told you you'd get us all in trouble









GM, the radios make a big difference, well unless you like yelling at each other. My wife now makes sure we have them when we do any trailer backing.


----------



## NWcamper2

Golden Mom said:


> OKAY GENTLEMEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us WIVES are pretty useful when *WE WANT TO BE. *


Yeah what she said!









GM you go girl!









p.s. the radios do work VERY well.

Although, learning with the radios, I have discovered it works best if he just lets his sit there and I hold my button down so I do all the talking







....that way if I need to say something a.s.a.p. he can hear me instantly.

Plus that, all he needs to do is listen and back























Keeps him out of trouble...... unlike JM







hmmm where did I put that phone # to call JM's wife























signed- a very capable woman sunny action


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Good going Jolly..... We are all done for now.


----------



## CamperDC

Yeah, it's all fun and games until.....

I knew this tread would keep me laughing for a while.


----------



## Kenstand

I have learned so much while reading the variety of postings here at Outbackers but this thread is by far the most entertaining.

Let's see if I took my radio and gave a few extra instructions to GM as she is backing up..... nah.... I guess that wouldn't be a good idea.

BTW, GM says women are only useful WHEN THEY WANT TO BE? I would have to say my DW is useful most of the time, or at least she tries to be.


----------



## camping479

Speaking of radios..........................The poor guy I saw last year trying to back in had his wife using a radio and she really didn't need it, her voice carried just fine without it, if you know what I mean


----------



## Phil

I use the hop in and out method when alone. 2-way radios when I have a helper.

Phil


----------



## Lostboyinva

I find dropping the rear seats flat and opening the tailgate helps even when I'm not alone. Was easier before I had to drop the ball for the new tow vehicle because I could still see the ball, but I use the latch from the lift gate as a center line marker and I find it really helps. Not a big help for all you guys with pickups, but those using SUVs might want to give it a try.


----------



## chetlenox

Hey, now that's an idea. I wonder if I could see the ball if I opened the rear doors and folded down the 3rd row seat. I'll have to give that a try, thanks!

I'm definitely in the "hopper" camp, and I am almost always hitching alone. I'd say I average about 4 "hops" in-and-out per hook-up. But I've been known to do more...









Chet.


----------



## jallen58

Hittchin rods out once to put thr rods up, backup get out hook up and done no arguments and perfect alignment every time









Jim


----------



## Herbicidal

A buddy of mine found these guys: http://www.align-quik.com/ $19.95 plus shipping/tax. I may have to order a set...

Harbor Freight has these for $7.99!!! I believe it's an "internet only" sale item. They look cool too!


----------



## jlbabb28

I just set the tounge of the trailer a little low and use the center of my tailgate as the guide, then back up real slow unitl I get the thunk! Then jump out and raise the ball an inch and finish backing up the inch and bingo. One time in and out and were in business.

Jeff


----------



## mswalt

I usually get in and out of the TV until I get it lined up. No big deal.

Mark


----------



## gone campin

hurricaneplumber said:


> No gizmos here either, after a few years it gets easier. When I am lined up and need to go back further say 12" or so, I leave the truck door open and look at the ground, find a reference point (weed or stone) and move about that distance, it has worked for me.
> Usually only about two hop outs and I am good to go.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Kevin


EXACTLY! Could not have said it better my self!

Linda


----------



## Karma

My DW uses the Hitch'n Rods from CW. Being blind, I figured it was just a matter of time that I'd lose a finger or two by directing her by my holding the ball with one hand and the tt's hitch with the other. Now I just set up the rods and stand back. When I hear one fall off, I radio to her to apply the breaks and then I check. Almost always gets it bang on.


----------



## Mike2

For a pickup truck these mirrors work great when wife or kids aren't around.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...32&src=SRQB

Mike


----------



## Camping Fan

Karma said:


> My DW uses the Hitch'n Rods from CW.


I use the Hitchin' Rods from Camping World as well. I almost always hitch up the trailer alone and the Hitchin' Rods make it much easier - line up the tops of the rods and back up the truck until one falls off, gets things lined up almost perfect every time!







In fact, I quite often use the Hitchin' Rods to hook up by myself even when help is available - the rods don't give you mixed signals or holler STOP! too late!


----------



## JimBo99

With the Hensley it's a little different. I use a mirror on my tailgate and back up so I'm in horizontal alignment and within a inch or so. Then I get out and adjust the TT so it in alignment in all directions, then back up so the hitch bar slides nicely into the receiver. mirror is a GREAT help. And I use a hitch helper under the tongue jack to get perfect horizonal alignment. This is how it works MOST of the time.


----------



## bentpixel

Like Mike2 and JimBo99 I use a mirror. I haven't tried to hookup at an angle, but straight on is .... well straight forward.








Scott


----------



## old_tidefan

I almost always hook up alone and about 96.7%of the time get it on the first time....I let the rear seat down on the tahoe and raise the gate and watch as I back under the ball.....You can see it fine as you are backing


----------



## rmsmith1208

we use to use good old body power when we had the pop-up. get her close then pull. not no more. glad i always have someone guide me


----------



## Crawfish

hurricaneplumber said:


> No gizmos here either, after a few years it gets easier. When I am lined up and need to go back further say 12" or so, I leave the truck door open and look at the ground, find a reference point (weed or stone) and move about that distance, it has worked for me.
> Usually only about two hop outs and I am good to go.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Kevin


Kevin, that is the same thing I do. Get it close and then watch the ground. Works real good.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Camping Fan said:


> My DW uses the Hitch'n Rods from CW.


I use the Hitchin' Rods from Camping World as well. I almost always hitch up the trailer alone and the Hitchin' Rods make it much easier - line up the tops of the rods and back up the truck until one falls off, gets things lined up almost perfect every time!







In fact, I quite often use the Hitchin' Rods to hook up by myself even when help is available - the rods don't give you mixed signals or holler STOP! too late!






















[/quote]

Hitchin' Rods, voted A#1 by us ladies!! Work like a charm. Best investment you can ever make!!
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ

I use my Son, he get right over the ball every time. I use to use the DW but that caused a lot of friction, She would give me the you are only 3 feet hand single but I would drive 5 feet and she would only close her hands to the 2 foot length now I move 3 inches and she yells STOP and of course the hitch is off to the side by a foot. When she does get me to were she thinks is close enough it is still a few inches off, it might as well be a mile away, I mean does she really think I can move 700+ lbs by hand??? So the Son works well for me and I hookup when the wife is not in sight.


----------



## Cajuncountry

Crawfish said:


> No gizmos here either, after a few years it gets easier. When I am lined up and need to go back further say 12" or so, I leave the truck door open and look at the ground, find a reference point (weed or stone) and move about that distance, it has worked for me.
> Usually only about two hop outs and I am good to go.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Kevin


Kevin, that is the same thing I do. Get it close and then watch the ground. Works real good.

Leon








[/quote]

I use this method also when the DW is not around. When she is around I use the method of she looks at the hitch and keeps telling me to back up, never giving a distance, therefore I revert back to the reference point. One thing we did use over the weekend was we placed my cell phone on speaker. I just paced the phone on the center console and had hands free communication. It worked great.


----------



## countrygirl

[/quote]

I use this method also when the DW is not around. When she is around I use the method of she looks at the hitch and keeps telling me to back up, never giving a distance, therefore I revert back to the reference point. One thing we did use over the weekend was we placed my cell phone on speaker. I just paced the phone on the center console and had hands free communication. It worked great.
[/quote]

Hmmmmmmm we will have to try hitching using the cell phone...seems I start talking to the dh before the mike gets keys on the walkie talkie.


----------



## egregg57

I used landmarks on my Outback and pickup bed to align myself. Usually involved me stepping out of the truck once or twice to verify alignment. Maybe I am just lucky!


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill)

OK
This is about the funniest thread I have ever read!

I don't usually have to hook up alone thank goodness.









The way my lady and I work it is that SHE drives the truck and I give the signals!
It just does not work for us otherwise. My wife can't tell her left hand from her right hand, and I don't have the patience to do it any other way. 
She backs< I direct...period...LOL.
We have it down where we do it in a couple seconds now. (YEA..watch the remarks..get your mind outta the gutter...hahaha)








After 33 years..we have enough to argue over without adding backing to the TT to the list.









BIll


----------



## PDX_Doug

Michael,

I know you have heard it all many times by now, but mostly it is just practice. I can usually get within about 6" before I chicken out and get out for a look. After that, I use the pebble on the ground method, and don't even look at the trailer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## lafpd04

Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in.

YES!!! I finally got it. Its a pain in the rear, but hopefuly soon I will get a wireless camera to help me out a little blt.


----------



## mswalt

> Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in.


























Mark


----------



## MaeJae

Fourwinds said:


> Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in.
> 
> YES!!! I finally got it. Its a pain in the rear, but hopefuly soon I will get a wireless camera to help me out a little blt.


Oh... on second thought I'll be good

Have a great day!
MaeJae


----------



## lafpd04

MaeJae said:


> Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in. Get out, get in.
> 
> YES!!! I finally got it. Its a pain in the rear, but hopefuly soon I will get a wireless camera to help me out a little blt.


Oh... on second thought I'll be good

Have a great day!
MaeJae








[/quote]

Naughty MaeJae. Mind in the gutter. It does sound like that though. LMAO!!!


----------



## Fire44

I don't see what the big problem is. I just back up with the mirrors, so the trailer is lined up, then I look over my right shoulder, through the rear window and you can see the fifth wheel hitch right there....very easy to line up the pin to the hitch.....and in the dark just turn on the cargo light....very easy to see everything

OH we aren't talking about 5th wheels.....sorry.

I used to do it by myself and found that with a little practice you can do it without too much trouble.

Gary


----------



## Lmbevard

Fire44 said:


> I don't see what the big problem is. I just back up with the mirrors, so the trailer is lined up, then I look over my right shoulder, through the rear window and you can see the fifth wheel hitch right there....very easy to line up the pin to the hitch.....and in the dark just turn on the cargo light....very easy to see everything
> 
> OH we aren't talking about 5th wheels.....sorry.
> 
> I used to do it by myself and found that with a little practice you can do it without too much trouble.
> 
> Gary


I very much agree that it's much easier with a 5er. I graduated from a popup to the 5er this past year. I had bought the Dodge 3500 a couple of years ago and would try to hook up the popup to it along. It was easy to do, when I could no longer see the popup, I knew I was lined up right. About the only thing I saw of it was the plastic dome of the roof vent that thankfully was in the middle of the camper. I could back up to the camper and get it lined up and then jump in and out several times to get hooked up. Before I had that camper I had a small Coleman popup that wieghted less than 900 lbs, tongue wieght about 100 lbs. It was easiest for the DW and I to just pick up the tongue of the camper and move the camper to the car than for us to try backing up to the camper. Miss that time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm down to about 3-4 "in-n-out's" to get this done alone..


----------



## Rubrhammer

hurricaneplumber said:


> No gizmos here either, after a few years it gets easier. When I am lined up and need to go back further say 12" or so, I leave the truck door open and look at the ground, find a reference point (weed or stone) and move about that distance, it has worked for me.
> Usually only about two hop outs and I am good to go.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Kevin


Same as Kevin. As for lining up..... I use the passenger rear corner of the truck and the utility light on the front of the OB as my reference for side to side. If I don't have the tonneau closed I use the bolts in the center of the tailgate in line with the jack handle pointed up. Either will line you up nicely.
Bob


----------



## Northern Wind

I agree with Gary, I don't see a problem, I just look out the back window and back under the pin?

But when I did have a tent trailer it was just a case of practice, and a whole lot of luck.

Steve


----------



## Herkdoctor

Fire44 said:


> I don't see what the big problem is. I just back up with the mirrors, so the trailer is lined up, then I look over my right shoulder, through the rear window and you can see the fifth wheel hitch right there....very easy to line up the pin to the hitch.....and in the dark just turn on the cargo light....very easy to see everything
> 
> OH we aren't talking about 5th wheels.....sorry.
> 
> I used to do it by myself and found that with a little practice you can do it without too much trouble.
> 
> Gary


My thoughts as well

Scott


----------



## RV Pilot

I've done this before...The Jump method - Jump outta the truck, pick a reference point, jump back in, and hopefully you remember your reference point. But I like the idea of putting a long stick in the hitch to line er up...


----------



## Moosegut

I always hitch alone and I used to get in and out a coule of times - it wasn't a problem. But I bought a set of Hitchin Rods and they work great. First time every time. And the good thing about them is they work when hitching from an angle.

Scott


----------



## Herbicidal

Well after looking at the Hitch'in Rods and the Align-Quick version, I went with Align-Quick. I like the fact that the magnetic end is fully adjustable. They are shipping them out today. Perhaps I'll have them when it's time to retreive my Outback from the dealer either this week or next.


----------



## GoVols

I have a 12" fisheye mirror that I got at CW, I believe. It sits on the tailgate for use. It is tilted to give you a view of the hitch. Works great lining up the hitch. One try is all it needs.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

I always hitch up alone (don't want to have the neighbors hear me argue with the DW).

1) I lift the back hatch on my Durango

2) I vertically insert a 2.5 foot piece of very thin dowel (from a flag my daughter once had) into the diamond shaped locking mechanism bracket of the Durango hatch. This area is centered over the hitch. And it doesn't matter if my Durango is loaded with gear because I will always have access to the locking mechanism as it has to be kept clear for obvious reasons.

3) I stand the hand crank of the trailer jack up vertically

4) Jump in the Durango, put her in reverse and simply align the dowel up center to the trailer jack handle.

I usually need to jump in and out to check my distance but as far as lining up the principals, its a slam dunk now with this method.

It cost me nothing to create and works everytime.

That's my favorite way of getting things done.


----------



## outbackj

I used to jump out, get in, jump out, and get in. I got pretty good at lining it up so I was pretty close after the first time. So it wasn't so bad. Well I still got sick of it. For Christmas my DW (darling wife) got me a wireless camera. I used quick connects on the license plate light wire of the tv for the camera. Now I just plug the camera in, I use duct tape to hold it in place. Connect the monitor to the cigarette lighter, turn it on, and back up. I back up, and I am there. One time. Save's a lot of trouble. I then take the camera and plug it in to the quick connect I spliced into the tail light wires of the trailer, place the camera on the back of the trailer and I can see what is going on behind me. When I back in to my spot at the campground, I walk in and decide where I want the center of the trailer. Find a land mark or place a cone or something. Back right up to it. Now you still have to use your mirrors, and make sure your front end is going to clear things. But you will never wonder if your far enough back. I also connect it to the battery in front of the trailer. Mount the camera on the side by the door and plug the camera in to the 12v outlet in the bedroom and watch for racoons trying to steal my stuff. It sure is fun to try and fix something, even when it wasn't broken to begin with. Oh well that's how I do it. Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## outbackj

That's what I was thinking when I was writing. But I forgot add that this is an old topic. Ridiculous! But I suppose there are green horns out there that just got their first trailer and have questions. So let's not be so hostile to them. Remember when you took delivery on your first trailer? Did you have ?'s I thought so.

yours truly

opinionated


----------



## outbackj

Darlene,

Hi, I didn't mean ruffle any feathers. There was a thread on the site earlier where someone was complaining about bring up old topics. That is what I meant by "let's not be so hostile" it wasn't directed at you or anyone else. I realized a long time ago that people will have question's about things. It is funny though, how we are all like experts, and when someone asks something that seems so simple we think man is it that hard. Yes it was that hard when we were new, but not anymore, ha ha. But Darlene, I honestly wasn't picking on you so lets get together and go camping, I'll buy you a coke. I too was kinda jokin' around. No, that is not that passive agressive passive thing.

Your camping buddy

JM


----------



## outbackj

What? Same to you. That is what I would have said if someone were to give me the "business" on my back up camera. I am surprised that I am going to get off this easy. A camera? What is wrong with you. When I posted how I now "hook up" I was worried that I would have to make sure that everyone knew that I was indeed a man. I thought the guy with the coffin in his sig. would take a shot. In fun ofcourse. Well good either you all approve, or don't care that much about it. Ok how about a new topic? Like my lights over my couch and table don't work. neither does the outlet under the table. I have had it in the shop and they think it is a loose wire. anybody?

JM


----------



## jfish21

With the crew cab and fold-a-cover it makes it tougth to see the hitch
so I use a wire flag the kind they use for marking under gound utilities
mounted to a magnet. just stick it on back up. works great


----------



## Excursions R Us

I have used the Hitch n Rods for years. I actually am a little biased because the inventor of these wonderful marriage savers is a parent of a student that I taught back in the early nineties. I have since bought them for all my friends who have taken up the sport and they too have sworn by them. If you have not checked out how these work it is definitely worth your while. Quite the story goes along with these products. THe gentlemen has struggled trying to get shelf space in major stores up here in Canada. He is a GM worker, a great guy, and who like you and I loves to camp and pursued this little dream of his to fruition for the benefit of all of us who have used them. I know at one point not too long ago his garage was full of them as a distribution deal fell through. I also know that if you do buy one them, his wife would be grateful!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## mjwencl

After all these years I still just back up in a straight line and know my distance to the camper and try to aim for the center. Works almost every time or two


----------



## raynardo

I *LOVE* my Swift Hitch back-up camera! I *ALWAYS* do it myself - first time *EVERY* time. It makes this process *TOO EASY*. The *LINK*


----------

